# nach update auf 3.0.5.1 Network Error (dns_server_failure)



## vikozo (28. Feb. 2013)

guten Tag
nach dem update auf 3.0.5.1 konnte ich die site www.kozo.ch noch erreichen.
Ca 1h später ist die Site nicht mehr erreichbar.
Network Error (dns_server_failure)

unter ispconfig habe ich nichts an der DNS einstellung vorgenommen (never touch a runnig system) 

mit freundlichem gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Dann schau halt mals ins /var/log/syslog ob ein problem mit bind vorliegt.


----------



## vikozo (28. Feb. 2013)

syslog nach einem Bind9 restart

```
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: received control channel command 'reload'
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: reading built-in trusted keys from file '/etc/bind/bind.keys'
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: sizing zone task pool based on 5 zones
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: using built-in root key for view _default
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: Warning: 'empty-zones-enable/disable-empty-zone' not set: disabling RFC 1918 empty zones
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: zone sirup.ch/IN: (master) removed
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: reloading configuration succeeded
Feb 28 13:07:01 ns1 named[32138]: reloading zones succeeded
Feb 28 13:07:09 ns1 named[32138]: received control channel command 'stop -p'
Feb 28 13:07:09 ns1 named[32138]: shutting down: flushing changes
Feb 28 13:07:09 ns1 named[32138]: stopping command channel on 127.0.0.1#953
Feb 28 13:07:09 ns1 named[32138]: stopping command channel on ::1#953
Feb 28 13:07:09 ns1 named[32138]: no longer listening on ::#53
Feb 28 13:07:09 ns1 named[32138]: no longer listening on 127.0.0.1#53
Feb 28 13:07:09 ns1 named[32138]: no longer listening on 192.168.14.12#53
Feb 28 13:07:09 ns1 named[32138]: exiting
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: starting BIND 9.8.1-P1 -u bind
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: built with '--prefix=/usr' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--sysconfdir=/etc/bind' '--localstatedir=/var' '--enable-threads' '--enable-largefile' '--with-libtool' '--enable-shared' '--enable-static' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-gssapi=/usr' '--with-gnu-ld' '--with-geoip=/usr' '--enable-ipv6' 'CFLAGS=-fno-strict-aliasing -DDIG_SIGCHASE -O2' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro' 'CPPFLAGS=-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2'
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: adjusted limit on open files from 4096 to 1048576
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: found 2 CPUs, using 2 worker threads
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: using up to 4096 sockets
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: reading built-in trusted keys from file '/etc/bind/bind.keys'
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: listening on IPv6 interfaces, port 53
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, 192.168.14.12#53
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: generating session key for dynamic DNS
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: sizing zone task pool based on 5 zones
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: using built-in root key for view _default
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: set up managed keys zone for view _default, file 'managed-keys.bind'
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: Warning: 'empty-zones-enable/disable-empty-zone' not set: disabling RFC 1918 empty zones
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 254.169.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 2.0.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 100.51.198.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 113.0.203.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: D.F.IP6.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 8.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 9.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: A.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: B.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: automatic empty zone: 8.B.D.0.1.0.0.2.IP6.ARPA
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: command channel listening on ::1#953
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: zone 0.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: zone 127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: zone 255.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: managed-keys-zone ./IN: loaded serial 84
Feb 28 13:07:10 ns1 named[32336]: running
```


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Und Du bist sicher dass Du die Zone in deiser bind Instanz hostest? Laut bind gibt es nur die feafult zones auf dem server.


----------



## vikozo (28. Feb. 2013)

vor dem update war alles da.
zumindest funktionierte die homepage, owncloud, roundcube und email verkehr.

nach dem update funktioniert es nicht mehr und ich bin am fehler suchen.
hab unter ispconfig DNS Eintag gelöscht (ca 16:00) und neu aufgesetzt. 
in der shell nun unter 
/etc/bind/
ist eine pri.kozo.ch vorhanden aber leer!


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Dann schau nochmal ins syslog und in der ISPConfig FAQ steht auch was Du dann machen kannst wenn Du detaillierte Fehlermeldungen haben möchtest:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## vikozo (1. März 2013)

was noch interessant ist, trotz des DNS problem konnte ich noch fast 20h Mails mit meine IPhone anschauen via IMAP.


----------



## Till (1. März 2013)

Dns wird im allgemeinen lange von lients und zwischenservern gecached, daher ist das öfter der fall dass dienste lange noch gehen. Was ist denn beim debugging rausgekommen?


----------



## vikozo (1. März 2013)

ich hab es gemacht und als output kommt "nur" ein finished

```
root@srv02:/home/administrator# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
finished.
root@srv02:/home/administrator#
```



Zitat von Till:


> Dann schau nochmal ins syslog und in der ISPConfig FAQ steht auch was Du dann machen kannst wenn Du detaillierte Fehlermeldungen haben möchtest:
> 
> Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## vikozo (1. März 2013)

mir ist auch aufgefallen das der inhalt von pir.kozo.ch nicht identisch ist mit dem was in ispconfig eingegeben wird.
wenn ich die datei lösche via console - wie lange dauert es bis eine neue geschrieben wird?
gruss
vincent


----------



## vikozo (4. März 2013)

hat jemand ein feedback


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

Du hast kein debugging angeschaltet wie ich empfohlen habe.


----------



## vikozo (5. März 2013)

Hallo Till
was heisst das kein debugging eingeschaltet.
Das was du empfohlen hast habe ich gemacht. und am schluss

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
aktiviert 
dort erscheint am schluss ein finished.

und jetzt wie weiter und wie lange sollte es laufen?

im post#9 ist es drinn das was steht

gruss
vincent


----------



## vikozo (5. März 2013)

jetzt hab ich den ganzen DNS Eintrag gelöscht unter
etc/bind/ war kein eintrag mehr.

ich habe eine minimale DNS eingegenben Domain und IP Adresse der rest läuft ja automatisch.

nun hab ich unter 
/etc/bind/ einen eintrag der mir komisch erscheint
-rw-r--r-- 1 bind  636 Mär  5 10:30 pri.kozo.ch.err

das err am schluss irritiert mich

gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (5. März 2013)

> nun hab ich unter
> /etc/bind/ einen eintrag der mir komisch erscheint
> -rw-r--r-- 1 bind 636 Mär 5 10:30 pri.kozo.ch.err


Die .err Datei besagt dass ispconfig einwandfrei funktioniert. Denn ein minimaler dns Eintrag benötigt mehr als die Eingabe der domain und IP.  Daher kann er so von bind nicht geladen werden und wird mit -err am Ende gespeichert bis Du die notwendigen fehlenden records angelegt hast.

Du musst mindestens noch die 2 ns records anlegen und wenn die nameserver subdomains der domain sind, dann auch 2 A-records für die dns records.


----------



## vikozo (6. März 2013)

guten Tag Till
ich hab es angepasst und die zwei A Record eingefügt. siehe Bild im Anhang (wie kann man das grösser machen?)


im Terminal unter /etc/bind/ wurde aber die Datei nicht angepasst und wenn ich die Datei pri.kozo.ch.err mit vi öffne sind die einträge nicht drinn. 
Du hast mal geschrieben das nach einem Save in ISPConfig  die files direkt erstellt werden.


----------



## Till (6. März 2013)

Wenn Du wissen wollst was ispconfig im Detail aus welchen Gründen macht, dann musst Du das server.sh script im Debug mode aufrufen. Wie das geht, steht in der FAQ.

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------

